# Toro S200



## stlcardinalfan (Nov 18, 2011)

I am currently tearing down a Toro S200 with a Tecumseh AH520 1585 two stroke. It is not an electric start. The Model/Serial tag is gone. Is there anything I should pay attention to/look out for?


----------



## HDNewf (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey stlcardinalfan.

Other than the normal wear and tear that applies to any machine, I would check the condition of the engine seals and clean all gum and residue out of the carb.

Here is a link to the Tecumseh Quick Reference guide for your engine:

http://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/html/engine-specs/tecumseh/Tecumseh_quick_reference.pdf 

It contains torque specs, troubleshooting information and carb diagrams.

I hope this helps,
HDNewf


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Those old S200s never really seem to die! The carb is usually the most troublesome, but rebuild kits for them are inexpensive. Fresh gas, and a new plug can't hurt either. 

Other than that, maybe a new belt, scrapper bar and paddles and it should be good to go.

Looks like a great manual there HDNewf. Thanks


----------



## Flannelman (Sep 24, 2011)

Watch out for the governor spring that hooks on a eye on the handle. They love to fly off into neverland. The belt tensioner spring likes to eat into the bracket. Otherwise they are very straight forward to work on. Part are all still available and ebay works well for larger parts. If you have any questions I've fixed up more than a couple of these so I may have an answer for you.


----------



## stlcardinalfan (Nov 18, 2011)

OK I pretty much figured all of that. I guess I am good to start on the rebuild then.


----------



## stlcardinalfan (Nov 18, 2011)

Good eye on the governor spring Flannelman! It was missing on my snowblower. I got one on ebay and put it on.


----------

